# SWTOR: Best Class Storyline



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Which class has the best story?


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Personally, I was very immersed by the Bounty Hunter, Jedi Knight, Sith Warrior, Sith Inquisitor and Imperial Agent storylines. The only one I haven't finished is the Jedi Consular. The Smuggler and Trooper storylines are very good, but I just wasn't as immersed.


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

HI HELLO I AM PROBABLY THE ONLY PERSON HERE WHO CARES BUT I CARE SO MUCH THAT IT MAKES UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE

So I've played all of them at least once, and have played the Sith Inquisitor, Imperial Agent and Jedi Knight storylines twice, and I've got alts for pretty much every class in some place in some degree.

I like all of them except for the Jedi Knight, and honestly I don't know why I've gone through that _twice,_ except that I guess I thought that maybe it was dumb because I was playing it dark side, and the way the Council treats you when that's a thing is dumb (YOU ARE OUR BEST JEDI EVER until the very _last _possible second), and I was a lady romancing Doc, and Doc is a worthless cancer of a human being, and I really only enjoyed him because I was romancing him with a terrible, terrible woman who was constantly insulting him and suggesting that he do terrible, terrible things and it was a train wreck. I thought it might work better as a light side dude with Kira, since I absolutely adore Kira and she is perfect and wonderful and so great. Long story short, it's still dumb, but at least there was Kira and also all the snarky responses that I made up in my head that I wasn't allowed to actually say, except for sometimes, and those times were so beautiful.

But yeah, the other stories are all great, but I'm voting for Imperial Agent since that was something above and beyond anything I've ever seen done in Star Wars. It could've just been spy-antics, and that would've been fun, but no, it's about the realities of living under a dictatorship, free will, duty, fear, anger, forgiveness, masks, mirrors, building and losing and rebuilding your identity, choosing who you are to become when that's something that you've never had to face . . . That's not stuff that normally comes to mind when you think "Star Wars!", but it fits in seamlessly and that's just incredible to me. As a longtime fan of the EU, I know that there are lots of kinds of stories to be told in the Star Wars universe, but the Imperial Agent was something else entirely.

(It also helps that Vector is a super duper cute gentleantman.)

I could probably go on for hours. I have in the past gone on for hours. Even though I haven't played it in a while (DA:I happened before Shadows of Revan happened), I am still deeply fond of it.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Agent


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I only finished a few, I'm lame. (Sith Marauder and Jedi Knight.)

I liked the Sith Marauder a great deal; there's nothing like tracking down the padawan of your master's enemy

* *




and converting her to the dark side by destroying everything she loves, then convincing her to kill her own master. And that was just Act I! Holy cow! Killing that goofball Baras after he turned on me was good, but not nearly as exciting as Act I.




I did play a few partway out. The Sith Inquisitor was somewhat interesting, but I think I have to give my strongest kudos to the Imperial Agent. Did not finish that storyline, but the part I played was really really good.

One thing I really liked about SWTOR was that it took roles that normally get ignored (because everyone is Jedi/Sith obsessed) and actually made most of them viable, especially the agent and bounty hunter. they were fun to play.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

My favourite class by far is the ShieldTech Powertech. However, the best stories were Imperial Agent and Sith Inquisitor. None of them could match. Trooper was by far the worst - it played like a low budget Mass Effect.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Mysteryman

I'd go with Sith Warrior thou, you can be an ass to your superiors, passionate & of the dark side while in general being the most badass nice dude around. its how I rolled, my masters were there to be killed and outgrown, while I helped everyone else ^^;..and oh man it was satisfying to fuck with the sith lords.

As a sith your master is only in the way...perfect >D, because you can show POWER by stepping on him like the and he is.

Shit game, do not play it ...they failed when they didn't release KOTOR 3.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> @_Mysteryman_
> 
> I'd go with Sith Warrior thou, you can be an ass to your superiors, passionate & of the dark side while in general being the most badass nice dude around. its how I rolled, my masters were there to be killed and outgrown, while I helped everyone else ^^;..and oh man it was satisfying to fuck with the sith lords.
> 
> ...


I waited until it was free to try it. I had contingency plans to avoid paying. I was crushed about no kotor 3 but I do like swtor. Just wish it was also for console. I still own 1 and 2.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I only finished a few, I'm lame. (Sith Marauder and Jedi Knight.)
> 
> I liked the Sith Marauder a great deal; there's nothing like tracking down the padawan of your master's enemy
> 
> ...


I found Imperial stories more interesting than Republic. Like the agent and Darth Jadus part and the second half of act 3 were my favorite parts of that story. Is it bad to get red on a very accurate lightsaber color test? There's also a Star Wars profession test I took. Both on playbuzz.


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

I ran through the Trooper storyline when the wounds from ME3 were still fresh and raw and my trust in Bioware was slim, and I ended up liking it a lot. I'm basically Renegade fem!Shep, I date Actually A Cat!Garrus, and the ending made any sense at all, given what had happened prior to it. Also, M1-4X is amazing and is like HK-47 with a hilarious dose of over the top, batshit insane jingoism. Every meatbag he vaporizes, he vaporizes for _FREEDOM!_

I also had way too much fun as a light side Sith Warrior, like I would constantly be railing on and on about murder and bloodshed and honor on the battlefield and ripping out hearts and the power of love and the whole time you're yelling about the Sith Code, even if it's blatantly obvious that you never actually sat down and read the Sith Code and it was great. Plus Vette is best space wife. 
* *




Plus, how many times do you meet a reflection of your darker self in the Force and get to _hit on_ your darker self because _damn,_ are you good lookin'. Plus LS!Warrior gets the best options for trolling the everloving fuck out of Darth Baras. When he betrayed me, I was shocked that it didn't come earlier, since I wasn't even all that useful to him. Like, he'd tell me to do something and I would go way in the other direction and do like, the exact opposite of what he asked me to do, and then when I report in about how I didn't do it, I report in as sassily and sarcastically as possible.




But yeah, in an ideal world, we'd've gotten a proper KotOR 3 and also SWTOR, but not trying to be KotOR 3 and fucking it up.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Legate said:


> I ran through the Trooper storyline when the wounds from ME3 were still fresh and raw and my trust in Bioware was slim, and I ended up liking it a lot. I'm basically Renegade fem!Shep, I date Actually A Cat!Garrus, and the ending made any sense at all, given what had happened prior to it. Also, M1-4X is amazing and is like HK-47 with a hilarious dose of over the top, batshit insane jingoism. Every meatbag he vaporizes, he vaporizes for _FREEDOM!_
> 
> I also had way too much fun as a light side Sith Warrior, like I would constantly be railing on and on about murder and bloodshed and honor on the battlefield and ripping out hearts and the power of love and the whole time you're yelling about the Sith Code, even if it's blatantly obvious that you never actually sat down and read the Sith Code and it was great. Plus Vette is best space wife.
> * *
> ...


What would you be in that universe. Out of the Republic, I'd be a Smuggler or Jedi Guardian. I don't know about which Sith I'd be. I'm strategic like the Inquisitor is in the story but I'm an offense-oriented tank, using the same set of moves as the Warrior, though I'd torture with Force lightning. like the Warrior is. What do you think trumps which? Story or combat style?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Imperial Agent is the best story. It stats off real slow and predictable in Chapter 1. Chapter 2 is where things start picking up and getting interesting. Chapter 3 and the ending are amazing. Although I hear it changes dramatically based on the choices you made.

I'd put Sith Warrior in second place. It was satisfying being able to kill quest NPCs that tried sending you on fetch quests.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> Imperial Agent is the best story. It stats off real slow and predictable in Chapter 1. Chapter 2 is where things start picking up and getting interesting. Chapter 3 and the ending are amazing. Although I hear it changes dramatically based on the choices you made.
> 
> I'd put Sith Warrior in second place. It was satisfying being able to kill quest NPCs that tried sending you on fetch quests.


I really hated being sent on those but loved getting to kill the Sith that made me do them.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> Imperial Agent is the best story. It stats off real slow and predictable in Chapter 1. Chapter 2 is where things start picking up and getting interesting. Chapter 3 and the ending are amazing. Although I hear it changes dramatically based on the choices you made.
> 
> I'd put Sith Warrior in second place. It was satisfying being able to kill quest NPCs that tried sending you on fetch quests.


And I fell in love with the IA story right when that agent that was wanted dead and hiding was introduced. And that last part with that particular group in act 3 (Trying to avoid spoilers for anyone who doesn't know) that group was a fantastic addition to the story.

But for me, overall, the agent had my least favorite set of companions. I was just loving all of the bounty hunter and 4 out of the 5 Jedi Knight companions. I liked 3 or 4 out of the 5 Inquisitor companions. Mixed opinion on Talos. I liked 3 or 4 out of 5 for Warrior. I have a mixed opinion of Malavai Quinn because of what he does toward the end. Smuggler's I liked 3 or 4 out of 5. Mixed opinion on Corso. Trooper's I liked 3 out of 5. Agent's, I liked 1 or 2 out of 5. Consular, I like 2 out of 5.


----------

